# Need help buying GTX 970



## satsworld (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi guys. I am looking forward to get a gtx 970 this weekend. Either ASUS Strix edition or the MSI Gaming 4G edition. So, please suggest *where I can buy* one of these in Kolkata. Supreme only has the Zotac edition which I don't prefer and they don't have any plans to bring the ASUS or MSI edition in near future . I will appreciate if you can *notify me about the price* as well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2014)

in kolkatha, yo can try mdcomputers. they have an online website as well, mdcomputers.in. also try websites like primeabgb.in,smcinternational.in,itdepot,itware,flipkart,snapdeal etc.


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2014)

Vedant computers is an option too and Op can also try Berlia, Technocrat and Eastern Logica.


----------



## digibrush (Dec 8, 2014)

satsworld said:


> . Supreme only has the Zotac edition which I don't prefer.


Zotac card comes with a 2 year warranty with additional 3 years after registering with Zotac within 15 days of purchasing. So a 5 year warranty. Thats a +point of Zotac.


----------



## satsworld (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you guys. I'm gonna buy the ASUS one that is shown available in Mdcomputer's website. On a different note, I have a gtx 550 ti as an existing graphics card which I want to use just for physx purposes, while other graphical processes are handled by the new gtx 970. Any suggestions on this matter? Selling the old gfx card is not an option for me. My current rig is in my signature.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 8, 2014)

dont forget to post some price and pics


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2014)

satsworld said:


> Thank you guys. I'm gonna buy the ASUS one that is shown available in Mdcomputer's website. On a different note, I have a gtx 550 ti as an existing graphics card which I want to use just for physx purposes, while other graphical processes are handled by the new gtx 970. Any suggestions on this matter? Selling the old gfx card is not an option for me. My current rig is in my signature.



You can use it as a physx card. 550 ti as a physx card is sure going to offload some works from the GTX 970 which will boost FPS.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2014)

topgear said:


> You can use it as a physx card. 550 ti as a physx card is sure going to offload some works from the GTX 970 which will boost FPS.



How do you do that?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How do you do that?



How to Install and Configure a Dedicated PhysX Video Card | Hardware Secrets

its even possible to use AMD GPU + Nvidia Physx GPU together, do it if only your mobo supports 16x 16x pcie otherwise your performance will degrade


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2014)

I have my old ATi Radeon HD 4850 as well, can it be used?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2014)

nah mate, you will need a nvidia card.. even a 9800 GT is sufficient for most PhysX requirements


----------



## funfex (Dec 10, 2014)

Physx is Nvidia releated Games there are just arong 10-15titles currently i doubt you will be playing them... it wont make much of a difference just 4-5fps(with a 750-ti) on only physX games.... Its a downgrade on others acutally somtimes


----------



## satsworld (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok..
I bought the ASUS strix OC version.
But the computer is showing the bios scrren before loading OS and then keeps restarting and repeating the whole sequence.
Need a little help here brothers.
Is any of my other components bottle-necking it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2014)

satsworld said:


> Ok..
> I bought the ASUS strix OC version.
> But the computer is showing the bios scrren before loading OS and then keeps restarting and repeating the whole sequence.
> Need a little help here brothers.
> Is any of my other components bottle-necking it?



either a dead card or your PSU isnt able to supply sufficient power.. Try that card in a separate computer


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 13, 2014)

reinstall ur ram and re-sit ur card again untill the pci-e clip pops up on its own..


----------



## satsworld (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok...
I took it back to the shop.
They were able to make it work by changing the hard drive 
According to them all I gotta do is format my HD and re-install everything.
Aaaaaaaaand somehow I changed my HD's default set-up (may be changed it from SATA to RAID-0 in BIOS) which I gotta re-roll to.
Will give an update as soon as I can get somewhere with it.


----------



## funfex (Dec 13, 2014)

Basically Driver conflict, remove ur graphic card and connect ur old card and reset all resolution settings etc to 800x600 and then reconnect with ur new gc


----------



## gemangel (Dec 16, 2014)

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G is now available..... in Nehru place.  My friend purchased for Rs 29000.................


----------



## petergriffin (Dec 16, 2014)

gemangel said:


> MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G is now available..... in Nehru place.  My friend purchased for Rs 29000.................


niceee...which shop?


----------



## gemangel (Dec 16, 2014)

petergriffin said:


> niceee...which shop?



SMC International  in Nehru place


----------



## petergriffin (Dec 16, 2014)

thanks !


----------



## arthasdk (Dec 19, 2014)

satsworld said:


> Ok...
> I took it back to the shop.
> They were able to make it work by changing the hard drive
> According to them all I gotta do is format my HD and re-install everything.
> ...



can you tell me how much GTX 970 cost you and from which shop you bought it from, I am also planning to buy 1 within a week! 

Thanks!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, the 970 seems to be selling really well for a high end card by Indian standards. Hope AMD has something good in the pipeline.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm a little surprised to see no new cards from AMD to compete with GTX 970 specially in this festive time. Nvidia is going to get upper hand here.

- - - Updated - - -



satsworld said:


> Ok...
> I took it back to the shop.
> They were able to make it work by changing the hard drive
> According to them all I gotta do is format my HD and re-install everything.
> ...



so everything fixed now ?


----------

